# He's Stopping?



## Screech (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, Screech seems to be calming down a bit now. He doesn't freak out quite so much when we aren't around, but he still does. We haven't been trying to make him stop, he just is.

Could this be the end results of him molting? If I counted correctly, this month should be his first. He has been very protective of his cage and he bites a bit when we try to touch him while he's out, but he's not antisocial or anything. So, could this be because he molted? All I know is that he lost his tail feathers, not much else.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats good news  It could of been hormones aswell. Here is a link about tiel hormones http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx


----------



## Screech (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh your god I am probably the recipient of my cockatiels affection D:
This is . . . horrible D: How do I make him stop? Sure, I love him, BUT NOT LIKE THAT!!!!!!!! x_x


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would just take the steps in the article to keep those hormones in check


----------

